# Wie eine Anwendung als neuer Prozess starten?



## Sabine78 (19. Jun 2005)

Hallo,

ich will aus meiner Java Anwendung (1.4) eine andere Java Applikation starten, also eine andere Main Methode ausführen - das neue Programm soll nun als eigenständiger Prozess mit eigener JVM starten.

Wie geht das? Ich habe bisher keine "richtige" Möglichkeit gefunden außer mit Runtime.getRuntime().exec(...);

Grüße
Sabine


----------



## L-ectron-X (19. Jun 2005)

Ich glaube, das ist von Sun für Java 6 angekündigt worden.


----------



## Sabine78 (19. Jun 2005)

hm, das wäre zwei versionen zu spät ;-) gibt's wirklich keine lösung?


----------



## Roar (19. Jun 2005)

und was hast du bitte gegen Runtime#exec() ?


----------



## Sabine78 (19. Jun 2005)

Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> und was hast du bitte gegen Runtime#exec() ?


ich wüßte nicht, wie ich das plattformunabhängig und halbwegs komfortabel hinbekäme.

klar, notfalls müsste ich es damit machen


----------



## Roar (19. Jun 2005)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Roar hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Runtime.getRuntime().exec("java -jar Programm.jar");
sollte wohl auf allen plattformen laufen


----------



## Sabine78 (22. Jun 2005)

Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Runtime.getRuntime().exec("java -jar Programm.jar");
> sollte wohl auf allen plattformen laufen



aber nur wenn die pfade zur jre etc richtig gesetzt sind, oder?


----------



## Bleiglanz (23. Jun 2005)

wozu brauchst du eine eigene VM?

mach doch einfach einen Thread auf und rufe in der run() die main(String[] args) auf???



			
				Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Roar hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



kann man sich die nicht auch aus den System.Properties rausholen (d.h. den Ort des java binaries)??


----------



## meez (23. Jun 2005)

Bleiglanz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wozu brauchst du eine eigene VM?
> mach doch einfach einen Thread auf und rufe in der run() die main(String[] args) auf???



Jep..würd ich auch so machen...


----------

